# The Family on Channel 4 <3



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this programme! I don't know exactly why, overall if you think about its not that interesting, but I'm a nosey person & I like to know whats going on in other peoples lives haha!
Also, they're from near me! I THINK I know where they live exactly but i'm not 100% sure. I keep hearing Emily mention clubs around here (Canterbury, Maidstone, Ashford), so its quite interesting hearing it all!

Anyone else love it as much as I do??


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have BBC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (which is your chanel 4 over here in America) I loved all the shows!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I don't have BBC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is your chanel 4 over here in America) I loved all the shows!!!_

 
BBC and channel four aren't the same company! they're two completely different broadcasters lol. but you're missing out on such a good show! Home | The Family | Channel4.com i think. i love it haha.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I really like it too!
The second eldest girl (i think that's Emily right) is just too much, i think. She gets what she wants and she's still not happy. I mean, i'm 18 so i can relate to being a moody bitch for no apparent reason...but she needs to be brought down a notch. Not for the clubbing or whatever, for the fact that she doesn't appreciate how lenient her parents are!!
I mean yesterday, the Dad makes a big scene by going outside to see who come to pick her up and then just goes inside and that's it????? 

I like how the mum and dad are genuinely in love, though. 
The son seems to be at that "i'm so misunderstood" age lol and the other daughter(s) haven't really got that much air time yet have they?


----------

